# NBC Series: Trauma



## fast65 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just saw a trailer for a new NBC series called Trauma last night. It doesn't look like it's going to be horrible, but we'll have to wait and see. What do you guys think?

http://www.nbc.com/trauma/


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 3, 2009)

Already a couple threads on here about it.  Looks horrible for EMS.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 3, 2009)

It looks good, but it's like EMS on steroids...i saw the preview before i saw funny people...I saw one scene with two paramedics and one wasn't wearing gloves :wacko:

BSI BSI BSI!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't realize that. I should have searched before I made another thread about it. :/


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a feeling they will only get interesting calls and no BS calls...  Everything will be a trauma or arrest!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 3, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I have a feeling they will only get interesting calls and no BS calls...  Everything will be a trauma or arrest!


wait...you mean not every call is interesting? why the hell am I an EMT, dammit! +

I have a feeling it's just gonna be a lot of explosions and people yelling "come on! stay with me!"


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 3, 2009)

CLEAR!!! (insert defibrillation here)


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 3, 2009)

kecpercussion said:


> CLEAR!!! (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inserted...^_^


----------



## Cory (Aug 3, 2009)

It looks fun to watch, bt as has been said, according to everything I know about day-to-day EMS, it looks very dramatic. Like the "ER" of EMS.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 3, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Inserted...^_^



Thank you for that! ^_^


----------



## Dominion (Aug 3, 2009)

I might try and watch an episode or two.  The previews make me cringe.  It'll be a good drama but like all good dramas it'll be entirely inaccurate.  I'm preparing for the influx of people who want to run away from exploding helicopters


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 3, 2009)

Where have you been? LifeFLight and MedEvac choppers crash ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## Cory (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, from the preview I have seen, there have been at least 3 helicopter crashes already, and a meltdown


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea that preview had more action in ten seconds then i usually see in a year haha


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 3, 2009)

Nothing will ever come close to _Third Watch_.


----------



## Cory (Aug 3, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Nothing will ever come close to _Third Watch_.



That show is the reason I ever even knew the word paramedic, instead of ambulance driver. (PLEASE do not take that out of context)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 3, 2009)

kecpercussion said:


> Where have you been? LifeFLight and MedEvac choppers crash ALL THE TIME!!!


That's not even funny.  I hope you did not mean that as a joke or to be snide.  A lot of us have lost a lot of friends in crashes and don't take the subject lightly.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 3, 2009)

And someone here was actually in a crashed HEMS chopper.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 3, 2009)

Linuss said:


> And someone here was actually in a crashed HEMS chopper.


Correct....I always forget about Mike's presence on the forum (or at least his background).


----------



## Sasha (Aug 3, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> That's not even funny.  I hope you did not mean that as a joke or to be snide.  A lot of us have lost a lot of friends in crashes and don't take the subject lightly.



I don't think (or hope not, and will give him the benefit of the doubt.) that he was joking. That may be the only semi accurate potrayal in that show. Helicopters seem to be crashing frequently and it's very dangerous. If anything comments like that should have ground personnel think about why they are calling the flight crew and putting their lives in danger. Is it for something that coulda woulda shoulda gone by ground?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 3, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> That's not even funny.  I hope you did not mean that as a joke or to be snide.  A lot of us have lost a lot of friends in crashes and don't take the subject lightly.



You can clearly see the humor was not directed at those in crashes but at television shows that show a disproportionate number of crashes than occurs in real life.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 3, 2009)

firecoins said:


> You can clearly see the humor was not directed at those in crashes but at television shows that show a disproportionate number of crashes than occurs in real life.


Sorry....just a little touchier on stuff than normal as I lost a friend in a plane crash just a couple of nights ago.    My apologies if I crossed a line with my comment and offended anyone.


----------



## JameyK (Aug 3, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Nothing will ever come close to _Third Watch_.



Best TV drama ever!!!!!!


----------



## Sail195 (Aug 3, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> Sorry....just a little touchier on stuff than normal as I lost a friend in a plane crash just a couple of nights ago.    My apologies if I crossed a line with my comment and offended anyone.



I am sorry for your loss, I don't wish that upon anyone



On the topic of the show I don't think it looks very good at all


----------

